# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Στόχευση δορυφόρου οτε

## george33

Καλησπέρα,ήθελα να ρωτήσω όταν στοχεύεις σε κάποιον δορυφόρο ψάχνεις γενικά να βρείς τον δορυφόρο ή κάποια συχνότητα συγκεκριμένη;Ποιό συγκεκριμένα έψαχνα τον δορυφόρο που εκπέμπει ο οτε και κλείδωσα όταν έπιασα σήμα περίπου 73% quality. Όταν σύνδεσα τον αποκωδικοποιητή δεν έπιανε τίποτα και σε συνομιλία μου με τον τεχνικό της οτε tv μου ζήτησε να ρυθμίσω το πεδιόμετρο σε μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα την οποία δεν την έπιανε καθόλου 0%. Ανέβηκα πάλι στην ταράτσα και έχοντας στο πεδιόμετρο την συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα μόλις έπιασα 65% κατέβηκα και όλα καλά. Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με τις συχνότητες στις οποίες εκπέμπουν οτε και nova ;

----------


## aktis

https://www.lyngsat.com/packages/europe.html


προφανώς , θα σου έδωσε την  "ασθενέστερη"  συχνότητα  για έλεγχο

Αμα δεν εχεις επαγγελματικό πεδιόμετρο ( με ενσωματωμένο tuner )  , βοηθάει να ανεβάσεις μια μικρή  τηλεόραση με τον δέκτη 
στην ταράτσα και γλυτώνεις τα πάνω κάτω

----------


## george33

Nai σωστός,προφανώς θα έπιασα συχνότητα άσχετη με την cosmote tv
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## pstratos

Προσοχή με τον δορυφόρο του οτε στις 9Ε. Υπάρχουν πολλές συχνότητες κοινες με Hotbird 13E. ταν βρήσκεις την συχνότητα με καλό quality, πάντα scan τον transpoder με το πεδιομετρο και κοιτάς τι κανάλια κατέβασες! Αλλιώς ψάχνεις σε συχνότητα που ξέρεις ότι είναι μοναδική στον δορυφόρο που ψάχνεις. Ενναλακτικά spectrum και κοιτας αν η μορφή ταυτίζεται με την μορφή του φάσματος του δορυφόρου που ψάχνεις (θέλει έμπειρο μάτι και σωστό skew)

----------


## lepouras

τα άσχετα μεταφέρθηκαν στην εξαέρωση γιατί μαζευτήκαν πολλά. λίγο ανακατεμένα βγήκανε αλλά εξαέρωση είναι δεν πειράζει.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...85535&page=131

----------


## george33

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιάσεις μια συχνότητα αλλά όχι τις υπόλοιπες; Δηλαδή αν πιάσεις μια συχνότητα του πακέτου δεν σημαίνει ότι έπιασες και τις υπόλοιπες;

----------


## plouf

Εαν το εχεις κεντραρει σωστα ναι
Όμως αν εισα οριακα, λόγο οτι διαφορετικες συχνοτητες (απο διαφορετικους αναμεταδοτες στο ΙΔΙΟ δορυφορο) εχευν διαφορετικη ισχυ κατεβαινοντας, 
αν οριακα ποιασεις την ποιο δυνατη ισως οι ποιο αδυναμες δεν φτανουν τελικα.

όμως ο γενικος κανονας ειναι οτι ναι πιανεις 1 = τα πιανεις ολα

----------


## george33

Επίσης αν πιάσουμε με ένα πιάτο οτε και νόβα και τα κατεβάσουμε στον αποκωδικοποιητή με ένα καλώδιο , γίνεται η δουλειά με έναν αποκωδικοποιητή ή θα πρέπει να έχουμε και τους δύο;

----------


## plouf

2 αποκωδικοποιτες 1 ΟΤΕ 1 ΝΟΒΑ και αυτο γιατι ειναι κλειδωμενοι

----------


## pstratos

Στο ίδιο πιάτο δυο LNB. Αν σε παίρνει δυο καλώδια, ένα για κάθε αποκωδικοποιητή, ώστε να παίζουν ανεξάρτητα. Αν δεν μπορείς , με ένα καλώδιο και diseq , συνδέεις τον ένα πίσω από τον άλλο, αλλά μόνο ο ένας μπορεί να παίζει κάθε φορά.

----------

